# Malay: ni memang nak kne ni



## yuki1212

What does "ni memang nak kne ni" mean? What does ni mean exactly? Hope someone can help. Thanks!


----------



## Mauricet

Welcome, yuki ! Are you sure it is Malay ? Except _mémang_ which means "indeed", I see no Malay word in this phrase.


----------



## shidi

That's more like a "street slang" not a proper phrase. To put it in a proper phrase it's, "ini memang nak kena ini".

The translation is similar to "he/she/person is really going to get it from me".

It's an expression of being angry.


----------



## Mauricet

Is _nak_ used in Malay as Indonesian _akan_, or is it abbreviated from _hendak_ ?

"This one, true, he will get it !" (I guess the second _ini_ is _it_, what "he" will get; and "from me" is added).

Writing _kne_ for _kena_ is street slang ?


----------



## shidi

Mauricet said:


> Is _nak_ used in Malay as Indonesian _akan_, or is it abbreviated from _hendak_ ?
> 
> "This one, true, he will get it !" (I guess the second _ini_ is _it_, what "he" will get; and "from me" is added).
> 
> Writing _kne_ for _kena_ is street slang ?



Nak in Malay is different to Indonesian's. As you've guessed it, nak in Malay is abbreviated from hendak.

Yes, kne is a short / text messaging form for kena


----------



## yuki1212

thanks guys~now I know how my malay friend felt....uh, not a good sign.


----------

